# South Jersey 2010 Chilean Juice



## Tom (Feb 11, 2010)

For those in the Philly PA area

Here is a link to Chilean Juice / grape pricing
http://ginopinto.com/catalogs/2010 Chilean RETAIL PRICE LIST GRAPES & JUICE.pdf
If link dont work go to www.ginopinto.com scroll down for the 2010 Chilean Juice link

PM me if you want my wine club meeting info on 2/21

Tom

Home of the
MOON RIVER BREWERY
and
DELANCO VINEYARDS


----------



## wine08057 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Pinto Chilean*

Made a couple of buckets last May... (Zin, Malbec) Very good (IMHO)


----------



## Lurker (Apr 12, 2010)

I placed my order with Genos today. It will be ready during the second week of May.


----------

